# Deer Olympics? Who would take the Gold?



## ShoerFast (Aug 7, 2009)

Deer Olympics, who would win, Mule Deer or White-tail?

Got a friendly bet with Ol Deeker Boy , his Norwood mill for my David-Bradley on which would win?

Any allready established web-evadance goes in this deer-camp?

My mention for High Jump and Long Jump........ 
Link:  
Link:

<a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=16306772">Deer leaps over motorcyclist</a><br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=16306772,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=16306772,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DjXN13iJNvc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DjXN13iJNvc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The Gold may go to White-Tail here?


----------



## deeker (Aug 7, 2009)

I already win.

Those whimpy little dim-witted white tails would die from altitude sickness.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 7, 2009)

deeker said:


> I already win.
> 
> Those whimpy little dim-witted white tails would die from altitude sickness.



Thats why White-Tail chase Mulies up the hill, and take the lush bottom land!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 8, 2009)

my friends your confused and neither of you are right. blacktails would dominate the deer olympics.


----------



## deeker (Aug 8, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> my friends your confused and neither of you are right. blacktails would dominate the deer olympics.



trouble maker


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 8, 2009)

most alusive deer in the world, blacktails.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 8, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> most alusive deer in the world, blacktails.



Can they box? 

Ol Deeker Boy in the camo trunks.... Link:


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 8, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Can they box?
> 
> Ol Deeker Boy in the camo trunks.... Link:



LOL i woulda knocked out that weakling whitetail...although i believe a big muley would be the worst to be attacked by in that manner.


----------



## deeker (Aug 8, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Can they box?
> 
> Ol Deeker Boy in the camo trunks.... Link:



The nut job should have not been there. Or charged the deer.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 9, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> LOL i woulda knocked out that weakling whitetail...although i believe a big muley would be the worst to be attacked by in that manner.



And of course restating the rules......




> Any allready established web-evadance goes in this deer-camp?



Links ? Prof? 

Or do BlackTails live in an area yet discovered by the more dominate WhiteTails? 

To compete in the Deer Olympics, one should not fall over when the starter's gun fires?

Link:

Maybe they are good in something else??


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 9, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> most alusive deer in the world, blacktails.



15', and bagged by a Bird Watcher?

Link:

I would be reluctant to eat that.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 9, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> 15', and bagged by a Bird Watcher?
> 
> Link:
> 
> I would be reluctant to eat that.



last season i got a real 3x3 blacktail shot it at about ten feet away. you dont get long shots in this terrain. the handgun footage looked to be in alaska. here in western oregon we have columbia whitetails (protected) but come out here and try your luck baggin a legal buck i bet ya will go home cussin up a storm.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 9, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> last season i got a real 3x3 blacktail shot it at about ten feet away. you dont get long shots in this terrain. the handgun footage looked to be in alaska. here in western oregon we have columbia whitetails (protected) but come out here and try your luck baggin a legal buck i bet ya will go home cussin up a storm.



Maybe?

These guys make it look easy! link:

A Whitetail tactic that I'm sure works the same on Blacktail is to build a stand in a transverse areas, cut brush for sight trails, get there early, stay late and wait them out.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 9, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Maybe?
> 
> These guys make it look easy! link:
> 
> A Whitetail tactic that I'm sure works the same on Blacktail is to build a stand in a transverse areas, cut brush for sight trails, get there early, stay late and wait them out.



those cali blacktails are half muley and the terrain is night and day diff if you want an example of real blacktail hunting you wont find it on youtube or any hunting magazines or hunting videos the stuff out here is so nasty its pretty much unmarketable. using tree stands is an effective hunting method. heres the deal though a mature blacktail buck around here has a domain about 1 sqaure mile, im not sure what whitetails have for home range but im sure its much bigger. and most of the blacktail videos iv seen on youtube more resemble mule deer hunting. real open country. its not like that around here. i live maybe 15 minutes from vernonia to give you an idea of the general area im hunting in. just curious but why would you not want to eat a blacktail?


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 11, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> just curious but why would you not want to eat a blacktail?



I would not want to eat the one that that birdwatcher shot, as i would have suspicions there were something wrong with it?

Some will say that wild turkey will use deer and axtra eyes/ears and count on there noses to police an area. 

Here is a Whitetail that some could think is using the ol-coyotes senses? 

Link:


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 11, 2009)

Nominations for the 50 and 100 Yard dash.....

Link Whitetail:

Link: Mule deer hunting, FAIL:

(that ol Deeker boy sure can run however! )


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 11, 2009)

if you ever actually kill a real columbia blacktail, you will understand.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 7, 2009)

Ol Deeker boy should know that liberals feel sorry for the Mulies!

We should rescue him, that poor thing, awww! (mulie bites the dust)link:


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 9, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> Deer Olympics, who would win, Mule Deer or White-tail?
> 
> Got a friendly bet with Ol Deeker Boy , his Norwood mill for my David-Bradley on which would win?
> 
> ...


Since you live in a State that looks very much like my home Province I would say White Tails would take the gold on average, but some Mule deer might win. Also the last few years on the ranch I hunt we have seen the Mule Deer make a huge Come Back they are starting to push out the White tails from of the Creek bottom at camp.Mule Deer like to run and Whitetails like to sneak away but not always some do not play by the rules lol. 
One area that the white Tail looses is when it is up against predators the big Mule deer herd is a safer place for the young I have seen this first hand. I have also been told by farmers when threshing a early crop of hay they have run over Whitetail fawns because Momma told them not to move. But then I cant tell you how many Mule Deer I have shot that have stopped for that last look back. But I love them equally.
But I must say in the last 20 years the White tail is really making a move I have seen them wile hunting for Big Horns. But then the Yotes are getting bigger by eating the fawns that's my personal opinion Dam Yotes are like small Wolves now!


----------



## deeker (Sep 9, 2009)

Lots of whitetails at Spring Break parties along the southern and western coasts.

As for deer, the Mulie is the king.

Ol Deeker boy.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 9, 2009)

deeker said:


> Lots of whitetails at Spring Break parties along the southern and western coasts.
> 
> As for deer, the Mulie is the king.
> 
> Ol Deeker boy.


Well if we are talking deer family I will take Elk, I still think the two Deer Deer the White Tail and Mule are too Close in the Race. I have respect for both I think they really learn from each other. But the best tasting is what matters give me a big Mule deer Doe that lives in a Ranchers back yard lol


----------



## deeker (Sep 9, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> Well if we are talking deer family I will take Elk, I still think the two Deer Deer the White Tail and Mule are too Close in the Race. I have respect for both I think they really learn from each other. But the best tasting is what matters give me a big Mule deer Doe that lives in a Ranchers back yard lol



Or the young and "tasty" whitetail running around the ranch.


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 10, 2009)

*Deerest*

I'm from Mule Deer country.

They're big and fill a freezer better.

============

For pure athletic ability I'd go White Tail.

I've been to the south over a dozen times and driving among those meth behaving deer is a little unnerving. 

They scamper more laterally and are definitely quicker.

I'd tell my buddies new to white tail you have to slow down 5-10 mph more than mule deer.

===========

Mule deer may be able to jump higher but they couldn't keep up with a white tail.


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 10, 2009)

*deer are killers*

Don't deer cause more human deaths than other natural disasters?

Outside of rodents deer need to be removed from our highways.

Go shoot one now for safety.


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 10, 2009)

*deer are killers*

Don't deer cause more human deaths than other natural disasters?

Outside of rodents.

Deer need to be removed from our highways.

Go shoot one now for safety.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 16, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> Mule deer may be able to jump higher but they couldn't keep up with a white tail.



I would hope Mule Deer win a Metal or two, but it's not looking too good so far. 

What Ol Deeker Boy doesn't understand, Whitetail's scientific name is _Odocoileus virginianus_, as that should be self explanatory about how fast they can run. 

While the mule deer's scientific name is _Odocoileus hemionus_, which means "hollowed toothed half-ass", Link: Sort of explains everything!


Whitetail Fight and victory dance:

Whitetail sparing:


----------



## deeker (Sep 23, 2009)

Mike Hirschi's 2009 Utah 236 P & Y.







An early Archery 2009 Utah desert buck.






Chase (one of my adopted sons) with a 2007 Utah rifle mulie.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice buck!  

But we already know there easy to hunt, can they win a metal or 2 at the deer Olympics?


----------

